# Mozart - Symphony No. 14



## HansZimmer (11 mo ago)

How do you rate this piece? I think that the first movement contains a memorable theme.


----------



## Bwv 1080 (Dec 31, 2018)

I like all the K100+ symphonies, but they are lighter works. Note the continuo harpsichord - the piece was written in 1771 and Haydn wrote his 42nd symphony about the same time






So at age 15, Mozart had still a way to go


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

Bwv 1080 said:


> like all the K100+ symphonies, but they are lighter works. Note the continuo harpsichord - the piece was written in 1771 and Haydn wrote his 42nd symphony about the same time
> 
> 
> 
> So at age 15, Mozart had still a way to go to go


I don't get the point of you bringing up Haydn, when there seems to be no relevance or connection here. (And quite a number of elaborately composed symphonies at that time employed the continuo harpsichord).
He was just one of the composers in his generation, like Franz Ignaz von Beecke (1733-1803), who was also acquainted with Mozart in his life. piano quintet in A minor (1770):
youtube.com/watch?v=kFqYjVkNkE4&t=7m
youtube.com/watch?v=7kV2eR4GrRw&t=4m40s
youtube.com/watch?v=xzFEibi9Nes
or Franz Ignaz Beck (1734-1809)
youtube.com/watch?v=njnF992nAlw (1762)
youtube.com/watch?v=rc9a0eJamNQ (1762)


----------



## HansZimmer (11 mo ago)

Bwv 1080 said:


> I like all the K100+ symphonies, but they are lighter works. Note the continuo harpsichord.


What is the point about the continuo harpsichord?


----------



## Bwv 1080 (Dec 31, 2018)

HansZimmer said:


> What is the point about the continuo harpsichord?


Not something you expect in a Mozart symphony - the conservative influence of Leopold on his 15YO son perhaps?


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

Bwv 1080 said:


> Not something you expect in a Mozart symphony - the conservative influence of Leopold on his 15YO son perhaps?


www.youtube.com/watch?v=VZ5zp_bH0QE&t=20m25s (thematically reminiscent of "Ein Mädchen oder Weibchen" in the exposition)
www.youtube.com/watch?v=RX-i8mW5Z20&t=9m46s
www.youtube.com/watch?v=RKgAkBqVXyE&t=1m19s


----------



## MusicInTheAir (Apr 21, 2007)

When I was starting to buy records, I picked up a copy of the Mozart Symphonies nos. 14 through 17 conducted by Erich Leinsdorf on Westminster. I like all four symphonies, but nos. 14 & 17 are my favorites of those four. I think these two pieces are a cut above the symphonies that came before them.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Very good, he wrote even better in later times but if there is one box for my dessert island ; 
it would be Mozart symphonies.


----------



## Bwv 1080 (Dec 31, 2018)

here is a recording without the continuo, not sure who this is, been listening to the Fischer complete symphony set with likewise does not have the harpsichord


----------



## Bwv 1080 (Dec 31, 2018)

hammeredklavier said:


> www.youtube.com/watch?v=VZ5zp_bH0QE&t=20m25s (thematically reminiscent of "Ein Mädchen oder Weibchen" in the exposition)
> www.youtube.com/watch?v=RX-i8mW5Z20&t=9m46s
> www.youtube.com/watch?v=RKgAkBqVXyE&t=1m19s


Im not that familiar with Michael Haydn, but he was a rather conservative figure relative to his older brother? Saw a Leopold quote about MH insisting on continuo, which to my ears is unnecessary and distracting


----------



## Xisten267 (Sep 2, 2018)

I think that it's a good, pleasant piece, surely an impressive feat for a young teen (Mozart was 15 years old when he created this piece). But it's not one of my favorite symphonies of those he composed in his Salzburg period - I far prefer his symphonies nos. 21, 25 and 29, for example, over it.


----------



## HansZimmer (11 mo ago)

Bwv 1080 said:


> here is a recording without the continuo, not sure who this is, been listening to the Fischer complete symphony set with likewise does not have the harpsichord


This version is also slower. I probably prefer the tempo in my version.


----------



## Bwv 1080 (Dec 31, 2018)

HansZimmer said:


> This version is also slower. I probably prefer the tempo in my version.


Yes, agree. The Fischer set is quite brisk


----------

